# General > Music >  Who invented sweep picking?

## Saveman

Answer:  possibly Chet Atkins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE

----------


## Metalattakk

Nah, Chet Atkins learnt it from Yngwie Malmsteen.  :: 

 :Grin:

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> Nah, Chet Atkins learnt it from Yngwie Malmsteen.


Yngwie J stole it from Paganini....

----------


## theboss

> Yngwie J stole it from Paganini....


Paganini stole it fro Stevie Taylor!

----------


## moncur

> Paganini stole it fro Stevie Taylor!


Panini......... mmmmmmmmm oh wait, paganini!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Paganini stole it fro Stevie Taylor!


As did Luke Gunn...  :Wink:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Answer: possibly Chet Atkins
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE


Every young guy starting learning a guitar.Jerry Reed,man thats a blast fae the past.Always thought he was an actor.The grin in his face as he knocks the rockers bikes down in Smokey and the bandit....priceless.Now know he was a good music man before his B movie days.Ma favourite sweep picking I've seen personally is Johnny Fats.The two best guitarists I've seen live are Gavin Laird and Isaac Sutherland.

----------


## Jeid

> As did Luke Gunn...


Yeah... and his guitar  :Wink:

----------


## roblovesplastic

as I was putting the petrol powered lamp gently beside my bed.

I heard a noise and raised my razor covered hands *a genetic mix up with a hedge strimmer* raised up to my head, unstable like

etc

----------


## Cinderella's Shoe

Wasn't it Mary Poppins?

----------


## STUDMUFFIN

??????????????????????????????

----------


## Metalattakk

> Ma favourite sweep picking I've seen personally is Johnny Fats.


Sorry, but the esteemed, hemp-ridden old geezer wouldn't know sweep-picking from the hole in his ego. :Wink:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Sorry, but the esteemed, hemp-ridden old geezer wouldn't know sweep-picking from the hole in his ego.


Nope,Johnny Fats sweep-picking is so sweet to me.Who do you suggest Metalattakk?

----------


## Metalattakk

I'd go right back to the start of the thread and suggest Chet Atkins.

I certainly wouldn't cloud my judgement in a miasma of intoxicating fumes.  :Wink:

----------


## Gleber2

> Sorry, but the esteemed, hemp-ridden old geezer wouldn't know sweep-picking from the hole in his ego.


You're almost right, but what's this "old". ::

----------


## Metalattakk

LOL! I do apologise Gleber2. I keep forgetting that you're still younger than Ronnie James Dio.  ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The thread was "Who invented sweep picking."I said "any youngster picking up a guitar".The best I have seen personally is Gleber 2,Chet Atkins,never heard of him.

----------


## Metalattakk

Then I'd suggest your musical experience needs an extensive re-education, Cedric.

Look to your heroes, and seek their influences. Learn about how your hero's style developed, and more importantly, why.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Then I'd suggest your musical experience needs an extensive re-education, Cedric.
> 
> Look to your heroes, and seek their influences. Learn about how your hero's style developed, and more importantly, why.


I don't need to re-educate my musical experiences,Gleber 2 is ma favourite.If he has heroes then fine.I like what I hear and i have my own personal favourites.I don't need names to ma favourites.I remember a drummer in Buckie,don't know his name or the band.But had a pint in ma hand and heard his band jam away all night.Best drummer in a band I have ever heard.Thats what I love about music,ye get what ye get.But then ma musical education is for me and me alone.

----------


## Metalattakk

> I don't need to re-educate my musical experiences,Gleber 2 is ma favourite.


It's true. You don't need _re-education_. It's actually education you need.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Personally, Jerry Donahue.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> It's true. You don't need _re-education_. It's actually education you need.


Education I need.Saveman has asked who invented sweep picking.The best sweep picking I have heard personally is John.Who invented it,aye who did?My favourite is John.

----------


## Metalattakk

Do you even understand the mechanics of 'sweep-picking', Cedric?

If so, please elucidate and tell us which songs the esteemed Mr Sutherland employs the technique on?

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Elucidate...........ooooohhhhh wid ye like a baguette wi that Mr Metalattak.I went into Savemans you tube quote and saw Mr Chet Atkins strutting his stuff.Yep I need re-educated because ma music taste made Jerry Reed more popular to me than Chet.But in ma opinion ,Mr Sutherland is ma favourite sweep picker.He's not yours,but he's mine.

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> Do you even understand the mechanics of 'sweep-picking', Cedric?
> 
> If so, please elucidate and tell us which songs the esteemed Mr Sutherland employs the technique on?



...Dust my Broom... ::

----------


## Gleber2

> ...Dust my Broom...


Long long time since I played that one!!!!

----------


## Metalattakk

Question for you G2: How would you rate your own sweep-picking technique? Would you say you are comfortably better and more adept at it than exponents such as MacAlpine, Malmsteen, Gambale or Satriani/Vai?

Of course, my question is aimed at informing and educating Cedric as to the nuances of sweep-picking, and the level of skill involved, as I believe he doesn't even understand the subject at hand.

No disrespect to you G2, but I simply cannot believe that anyone could seriously believe that you are a major exponent of the technique. I believe Cedric is simply displaying a rather base level of fanboi-ism with his comments.

Either that or he's had an awfully sheltered musical upbringing.

----------


## Gleber2

I must admit that I had never heard the phrase "Sweep picking" until I read this thread. Having now learned the names of the exponents of this technique I am not surprised as I don't really like any of the players mentioned except Chet Atkins. However, now that I am being educated by such knowledgable people as yourself I had someone demonstrate the technique and, although not the same, some of my tricks from the past have a certain resemblance to sweep picking.  No, Cedric, although I thank you for your loyalty, I have never swept a pick in my life.

----------


## Saveman

LOL....this is hilarious!

....please carry on.....

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I listened to a you tube video that I had never saw before,cheers Saveman.Chet Atkins reminded me of the sound I heard from John at a gig while drinking a pint.Was he sweep picking,I'm not a musician,I'm a punter who loves listening to music.A sheltered up bringing in music,why?I have a CD collection ranging from Buddy Holly to The Muse.I might not know the terms to different instruments,but my music is for me.Gleber 2 you didn't even know you were sweep picking,but the sound I heard was cool.
   Metallattak,I have to agree with ye with fanboi-ism though,for i am a big fan of music whoever it is.You don't have to be a musician to love music.

----------


## Jeid

> You don't have to be a musician to love music.


I don't think Metalattakk would disagree tbh.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> I don't think Metalattakk would disagree tbh.


Ye know what Jeid.I don't think he would either.

----------


## Metalattakk

> You don't have to be a musician to love music.


Indeed not.

In fact, I'd go even further and suggest that being a musician can impinge upon your appreciation of music in general, and by quite a bit.

----------


## Jeid

> Indeed not.
> 
> In fact, I'd go even further and suggest that being a musician can impinge upon your appreciation of music in general, and by quite a bit.


Agreed... it sucks!

----------


## Metalattakk

Aye, the cross we have to bear...and people think it's all fun and games, eh? 

Little do they know the true price to be paid.  :: 

 ::

----------


## Saveman

> Aye, the cross we have to bear...and people think it's all fun and games, eh? 
> 
> Little do they know the true price to be paid.


So you think you're a musician then Metalattakk?  ::   :Wink:

----------


## Boozeburglar

Ooh bitchy!

----------


## TBH

> So you think you're a musician then Metalattakk?


So you think you're a commedian then saveman? ::  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

The joke is on you, it's "comedian"  :Smile:

----------


## Saveman

LOL.......I didn't know when I started this thread that it would lead to this........


the " ::   :Wink: "  indicates that I was messing about..........I know Metalattakk is a musician, I think I even played with him once......many many years agoooooooo............

----------


## TBH

> The joke is on you, it's "comedian"


Did ye hev till look that up Jeid?

----------


## Jeid

Naw, Comedy is spelled with one "m", so why would comedian have two? Common sense surely?  :Wink:

----------


## TBH

> Naw, Comedy is spelled with one "m", so why would comedian have two? Common sense surely?


The same way tam Is spelt wi one M and Tammy is spelt wi two.  Hev ye got a pony tail Jeid? ::

----------


## Jeid

Nope, sure don't. Your comparison isn't viable. Have a big bag of FAIL!  :Smile:

----------


## TBH

> Nope, sure don't. Your comparison isn't viable. Have a big bag of FAIL!


Of course you understand that when I typed Commedian I obviously made a mistake.  Only an Immature mind would take it upon themselves to try and get mileage out of that.  Do you have a pony-tail? ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> LOL.......I didn't know when I started this thread that it would lead to this........
> 
> 
> the " " indicates that I was messing about..........I know Metalattakk is a musician, I think I even played with him once......many many years agoooooooo............


Of course ye didnae read into it Saveman that it was gonnae lead to this.Thats the best thing in my mind about music.I have still to meet a person who has managed to intice me into a band.A few have,to a couple of songs but never to a complete idolhood of a band."Who invented sweep picking",I asked to a musician friend of my own.They gave me the answer I thought I would finally get.Ma pal said"Who invented the wheel?"

----------


## Boozeburglar

> "Who invented the wheel?"


Why, Pete Townshend!

----------


## Boozeburglar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATub40Npxik&feature=related

This young chap certainly gives you an idea of what sweep picking is in case you were in the dark, just follow his right hand.

 :Smile:

----------


## Cazaa

> Of course you understand that when I typed Commedian I obviously made a mistake.



Did you mean to type Communist?  ::

----------


## TBH

> Did you mean to type Communist?


Saveman the communal, communist superhero? ::

----------


## Saveman

> Saveman the communal, communist superhero?


I plead not guilty your honour

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Why, Pete Townshend!


 :: That was brilliant.

----------

